# Detox and Diet



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Finally back down to 223. As I posted in 10 lb challenge thread, every time I have gotten down to 223, I get really strong cravings and the next thing I know I'm back up to 235.

For many years, I thought that a possible cause was toxins stored in fat cells. As I lost weight (fat), the toxins were being released into the blood faster than the kidneys and liver could remove them. At some point, the toxicity reached a point where I would get severe cravings so I would regain fat to store some of the toxins and reduce toxicity in blood. I had other problems that were overtaxing my liver, but I think those are resolved.

I recently had a demand urine test, and it confirmed I have high levels of mercury and lead. You do a urine sample, take a chelating agent, then take another urine sample. I think having high mercury and lead validates my earlier idea that my weight loss was probably being influenced by toxins.

I'm just learning about detox and for the next couple of months will take it slow without using strong chelators - either oral or IV. I'm going to eat a lot more greens and cruciferous vegetables, drink some clay water every day, take NAC, make sure I sweat every day, and take an Epsom Salt bath every day. I'll probably add a couple other supplements after I do more research.

I should know within the next week if this strategy is working. If I am finally able to get weight below 220, this will indicate to me my body is doing better at eliminating toxins. At the point weight loss stops or I begin having cravings again, I will step up detox. It should be an interesting experiment.

ETA: I should have mentioned I had a leaky gut for years, so there is likely dead bacteria, LPSs, undigested fat, and other toxins stored in my fat cells. A real nasty conglomeration of crud getting released into blood stream.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Have you figured out where the mercury and lead are coming from? Because that sounds like a world of hurt!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Terri said:


> Have you figured out where the mercury and lead are coming from? Because that sounds like a world of hurt!


Mercury most likely from amalgams. It is in the low end of the high range when provoked by dmsa. 

My integrative doc believes the lead may be from air pollution. She says she has a lot of patients with high lead and thinks it might be from the way ammunition is being disposed of at the nearby arsenal.

Before taking dmsa, all levels were in low range, so these are stored toxins. All the other metals tested for, except mercury and lead, stayed in low range even after dmsa.

If anyone is interested in the test, the before and after urine test were each $60 and the dmsa is about $30 (priced by compounding pharmacy). For a follow up test, you only need to do the post test, so $60 + $30 for DMSA.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This is where my doc thinks the lead may be coming from. This article is based on 2015 data.


> The Radford Army Ammunition Plant, located along the New River in Montgomery County, emitted more toxic chemicals into the environment than any other facility in Virginia. The plant, the U.S military’s primary gun and rocket propellant provider, released more than 10 million pounds of pollutants, mostly nitrate compounds going into nearby waters.
> 
> Prolonged exposure to nitrates can lead hypertension and other cardiovascular problems, birth defects and headaches, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> The Radford plant was the second biggest water polluter in the nation in 2015, the data showed. Only the AK Steel Corp. operation in Rockport, Indiana, emitted more toxins into the water – over 13 million pounds. In terms of total on-site releases (including air and land), the ammunition facility ranked 35th nationwide.


https://wtkr.com/2017/05/09/35-mill...-released-into-virginias-environment-in-2015/

And this 2017 article.


> RICHMOND, Va. (AP) — Researchers who flew a drone over the open burning of hazardous waste at an Army ammunition plant in Virginia found arsenic, lead and other pollutants at higher-than-expected levels, according to a draft report obtained by The Associated Press.
> 
> Several government agencies collaborated on the testing last year at the Radford Army Ammunition Plant, which the state says is the only active military propellant manufacturing center in the country. The plant built in the 1940s regularly uses open burning to dispose of hazardous waste — a practice that's legally permitted but has raised concerns among some community members.


 https://www.wvtf.org/post/drone-tes...utants-radford-army-ammunition-plant#stream/0


----------

